# A couple Smokers for sale



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I've got two smokers for sale. Here are the links to ksl classifieds. Make me an offer will make a deal to a forum member. Both work great.

Propane Water Smoker
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=43319848

Little Chief Smoker
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=43319825

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

